# water water everywhere (or not)



## Steff (Sep 30, 2009)

just a quick queary to you all, Just wanted to know what you all thought, is they a time when to much water intake can be bad for me ? apart from more toilet visits i mean, im asking as i sat and added up all the water i drink in a week and i dont know the exact figure but i drink 2 and a half litres a day , how much does everyone else drink?


----------



## katie (Sep 30, 2009)

wow thats loads! (i think lol)
i drink hardly any, but i know that is bad. i have tea/coffee or diet coke and just the odd glass of squash! oh and water at bed time. very bad!  I need to force myself to drink more really.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 30, 2009)

Nope, unless you have kidney problems which mean you have to restrict your fluid intake you should try to drink as much water as you can. 2.5 litres is more than most but by no means excessive. I'm told the recommended daily fluid intake for females over 18 is 2.7 litres per day, for men it's 3.7 litres. That includes things tea, coffee and juice but not alcohol.


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 30, 2009)

A bit of an aside, but I think if you have been exercising then you shouldn't drink as much water as you can, as it doesn't replace the salts you lose in sweat. I remember in the Great North Run advice it said you're at risk of something like hypotranea (sorry, I've probably got that totally wrong) if you drink too much plain water afterwards without replacing the salts you've lost, and it can be dangerous. But 2.5 L on a normal work day is probably a healthy amount!


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2009)

right so im not suddenly blow up then , phew


----------



## Caroline (Oct 1, 2009)

I was told drink 8 tumblers of water a day, the one on my desk holds half a pint, so 2-3 litres sounds about right.

Quite often when someone has a headache I will suggest they have a galss of water before they take headache pills. I was told (by a nurse) one of the cuases of headaches is dehydration, and several people have said a glass of water has helped.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 1, 2009)

Also water helps keep the system clean, so if you can drink some of your water as plain water it helps to keep things like kidneys working as they should.


----------



## Corrine (Oct 1, 2009)

I drink about 2 - 2.5 litres a day too.  As Caroline says it helps flush your system through and keep dehydration at bay.  I always found it surprising too how quickly my body got used to it - if I don't keep up that intake I always feel thirsty and dehydrated!


----------



## Gasman1975 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Steff, 

As far as i've been told that amount is fine. I was encouraged to drink 2 litres of water a day as an average. You'll know its too much when you start leaking round the edges lol

Take care x


----------



## Caroline (Oct 1, 2009)

I was told you'd know when you'd had too much water, it would start to trickle from your ears and nose...


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2009)

lol well today im lagging only had 1 and half litres


----------



## Gasman1975 (Oct 1, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol well today im lagging only had 1 and half litres



Oh well, just be glad you're not a type 1. When you drink all that water it makes a hell of mess coming out of the injection sites lol


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> Oh well, just be glad you're not a type 1. When you drink all that water it makes a hell of mess coming out of the injection sites lol



ewwwwwwww fanks gasman


----------



## Gasman1975 (Oct 1, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ewwwwwwww fanks gasman



You're welcome babe lol


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2009)

Pigeon said:


> A bit of an aside, but I think if you have been exercising then you shouldn't drink as much water as you can, as it doesn't replace the salts you lose in sweat. I remember in the Great North Run advice it said you're at risk of something like hypotranea (sorry, I've probably got that totally wrong) if you drink too much plain water afterwards without replacing the salts you've lost, and it can be dangerous. But 2.5 L on a normal work day is probably a healthy amount!



The word you are looking for is hyponatraemia. Knowing what I know now, it amazes me that I survived my first marathon. I was so conscious of the need to drink plenty of water that I drank far, far too much. The temperature was 89 degrees fahrenheit on a very hilly course in Sheffield. At about 20 miles a spectator tried to be 'helpful' and threw a bucketful of icy cold water over me - I nearly died of shock! Nowadays they tend to hand out electrolyte drinks on races as well as plain water. Of course, now I have to watch out for the potential sugar content of those drinks too - fine if you're not diabetic, but could send levels soaring if you are!


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2009)

northener how much water do you drink on daily basis?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2009)

steff09 said:


> northener how much water do you drink on daily basis?



I'm not entirely sure steff! I tend to drink a lot of tea and some water and some booze (although not booze on a daily basis!). Probably 2-3 litres total, which I think is about right.


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm not entirely sure steff! I tend to drink a lot of tea and some water and some booze (although not booze on a daily basis!). Probably 2-3 litres total, which I think is about right.



excellent i just thought id ask as a see you as some what of a person i look up to if you get what i mean and if im drinking the same amount of water as you i am ok with that


----------



## HelenP (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't drink nearly enough - water or anything, as I never drink tea, very very rarely drink coffee.  

Just prior to my diagnosis I was probably getting through 8 - 10  half-litre bottles of water a day, which is ridiculous. but I ws always SOOO thirsty.

But since that's worn off, I'm probably lucky if I get through a litre a day, combination of water and diet coke.  I should know better, with a history of kidney stones (probably caused by lack of fluids), but I find it hard to drink more than a couple of sips unless I'm actually thirsty, which doesn't happy very often once the summer's over. 

Must try harder.

xx


----------



## am64 (Oct 1, 2009)

HelenP said:


> I don't drink nearly enough - water or anything, as I never drink tea, very very rarely drink coffee.
> 
> Just prior to my diagnosis I was probably getting through 8 - 10  half-litre bottles of water a day, which is ridiculous. but I ws always SOOO thirsty.
> 
> ...



Just keep sipping hun ! all day 1 bottle= 2 litres ... as Northerner says let you body get use to it ...all the changes you are making ...hows the paper plane throwing??


----------



## HelenP (Oct 1, 2009)

am64 said:


> ...hows the paper plane throwing??



Still flamin' useless, even with your tip!! Oh the shame of it.............. 

xx


----------



## am64 (Oct 1, 2009)

am64 said:


> Just keep sipping hun ! all day 1 bottle= 2 litres ... as Northerner says let you body get use to it ...all the changes you are making ...hows the paper plane throwing??



another idea i use is when using diet drinks, dilute them...its a bit werid at first...just a little at a time though ...re water before diagnoises.8-10 1/2 litres is too much i would think ..northernerer will have the stats im sure...but discuss it with your team of course first before taking drastic action...good luck helen it sounds like you are getting things together a bit... love your piccy


----------



## am64 (Oct 1, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Still flamin' useless, even with your tip!! Oh the shame of it..............
> 
> xx



oh no my tip was wrong it was just my eyesight...let you into a secret i only did it 2 out of ohhh 50-60 trys..heehee try the cat one !


----------



## HelenP (Oct 1, 2009)

am64 said:


> another idea i use is when using diet drinks, dilute them



Yes, I do this all the time!!  I prefer it that way, have it about 60/40



> re water before diagnoises.8-10 1/2 litres is too much i would think



Yeah, it was ridiculous, but i just couldn't get enough down me in the hot weather!!  And constant dry mouth too.  Thank goodness those days are over!! (all hail the mighty Metformin !!  )



> it sounds like you are getting things together a bit



Yeah, thanks, I think I'm doing not toooooo bad - just wish the weight was coming off a bit quicker, but at least it IS coming off, I spose !!  Looking forward to my first post diagnosis Hb1AC test soon - fingers crossed I won't be disappointed.



> love your piccy



Makes me laugh, lol, even though I've never seen Pulp Fiction!

xx
PS just off to waste a bit more time now trying the cat game!


----------



## coldclarity (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd say I drink a good three litres a day - and I guess it was more before diagnosis.

I read somewhere that if you wait until you're thirsty you're already dehydrated, so it's better to just keep sipping at it.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 3, 2009)

The condition referred to by Pigeon in post #4 is hyponatraemia (UK spelling) or hyponatremia (US spelling) [I've only posted spellings in case anyone wants to google] - both mean low levels of sodium in the blood, which can happen when plain water is used to replace fluid lost in sweat and / or respiration (breathing), usually in prolonged vigorous exercie eg running a marathon or a shorter distance, particularly in hot and / or humid weather condition. It's tough to eat when running, although some athletes can tolerate electrolyte drinks / energy gels / bananas / packets of crisps / salted nuts / Baby Bel cheeses during or after racing etc - it's amazing what adventure racers, for example, can and will eat during and after races that last anything from 3 hours to 10 days and nights.
In normal life, hyponatraemia is not usually a problem, as food is also eaten alongside water (any drinkable fluid will do, there's nothing special about water, although alcohol has other effects as well; drinks containing caffeine will result in overall fluid gain, despite mild diuretic properties of caffeine) . Most foods contain small to large amounts of salt(s).
For anyone with kidney disease, then specific advice about fluid and food intake will be given by a specialist dietician.


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2009)

well i keep mine in the fridge and if and when i need it i get it i guess, if im hyper or have recently had a hyper it goes everywhere with me though


----------



## williammcd (Oct 6, 2009)

my old mum who was diabetic all her life used to tell us to drink as much water as pos as it helped flush your body ,i always drank a lot of water working in foundrys very hot and dusty lol,when i found out i was diabetic my doc told me i should have known something was wrong if i was drinking a lot of water and running to the loo all the time ,i had to explain it was normal as i worked as a moulder in a foundry lol


----------



## Caroline (Oct 12, 2009)

My father in law was a foundryman. he had a pint mug that he drank tea from and everyone always got told off if it was only half filled. As far as I'm aware he wasn't diabetic thoe


----------

